# Weight Gain



## csgd1

Ok, I know that on the grand scheme of things this isn't really an important issue but I'm hearing horror stories that people put on about 10lbs during each cycle. Can this be true? 

Do not need another thing to worry about. Lol. Be honest though, ladies


----------



## tom+jerry

Suppose everyone's different but I didnt put any weight on.  Good luck x


----------



## coolou

I put 10 punds on since july and im on 2ww atm. But I dont think its all the drugs. I used ti go slimming world. and i stopped b4 i started DR. Iv been pigging out too. lotsa takeaways. and the week of EC we sat around not doing anything. Iv had 2 wweks off work and its quite a manual job. I know il loose a few punds when i go back. So i think its a combo of all of it! Just dont use it as an excuese to pig out. I think when u have been quite strict u want all the food uv been missing as u think well im gouing through all this i deserve it!

Dont worry too much


----------



## dancingqueen

I have gained a good bit over the years due to fertilty meds but I have PCOS and gain weight really easily anyway. I also had lots of cycles with OHSS so that was the main cause of the weight gain. If its IVF or ICSI that your doing then then its not like your going to be doing it every month so if you gained weight with a cycle then if you get pregnant you have only gained a few extra lbs or if your doing another cycle then you have time to loose it again. Most of mine was with injections IUI most months with no time to loose any weight so the lbs turned to stones before i knew it


----------



## bubblicous

i didnt gain much durring tx just a couple of lbs i was really worried about putting loads on but the realitly was much better


----------



## csgd1

Thanks ladies.

I'm doing ICSI and don't gain weight all that easily (I work at that tho) so hopefully i'll be ok. Obviously I wouldn't care if get BFP but if not I can imagine that it's the type of thing which would make me feel more depressed. 

C xxx :


----------



## pem

I put on over a stone through each of my treatments, but to honest its more down to comfort eating as well as the drugs....I have always managed to shift it again really quickly though!


----------

